# UAE Ministry of Agriculture and Fisheries



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi All. I have googled my heart out, and all known links to UAE Ministry of Agriculture and Fisheries are dead.

Can someone try and get hold of the application from to bring Dog in, and send to me?

Thanks

Eamon

ps. PM me if any of you can help


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Eamon said:


> Hi All. I have googled my heart out, and all known links to UAE Ministry of Agriculture and Fisheries are dead.
> 
> Can someone try and get hold of the application from to bring Dog in, and send to me?
> 
> ...


Eamon

Here is a link to the import page for Dubai Kennel & Cattery. They will arrange the import permit, and all the necessary customs work for you and can even arrange delivery!

DKC ~ Dubai Global Pet & Animal Relocation Import Services

I would recommend them...it can take hours for a live animal to go through all the necessary clearance checks, and there are restrictions on when and how you can pay for the clearance if you aren't a recognised import agent.

:eyebrows:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Our Services | UAE Ministry of Environment and Water

There is a get started on the right of the screen. Click that, and easy to fill out. It used to say 48 hours turn around, but took more like 5 to 8 days to get the permit back. So fill it out at least ten days in advance of your pet shipping is my suggestion. It is not so difficult, and will end up costing about 600 dirhams to do it yourself on this side, and total of like 15 min to do the form now and the 2 or 3 hours to walk around to get the paperwork all stamped and pay all the separate offices in the shuffle along of emirati employees... You will need to secure the special pay card, e-card I think is called. Have to get it at the post office I believe.Y You will need 200 for the vet, and 200 for import permit. And just take extra money, the vet guy made me pay an extra 200 for ???? that I knew I wasnt suppose to pay but... what to do. I didnt have a local friend at the time so had to pay it.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

suzimack said:


> Eamon
> 
> Here is a link to the import page for Dubai Kennel & Cattery. They will arrange the import permit, and all the necessary customs work for you and can even arrange delivery!
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I really wanted to get ball rolling myself 1st with the application form. 
I hope someone can send me one,...THEN I can engage a company...cheers


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Our Services | UAE Ministry of Environment and Water
> 
> There is a get started on the right of the screen. Click that, and easy to fill out. It used to say 48 hours turn around, but took more like 5 to 8 days to get the permit back. So fill it out at least ten days in advance of your pet shipping is my suggestion. It is not so difficult, and will end up costing about 600 dirhams to do it yourself on this side, and total of like 15 min to do the form now and the 2 or 3 hours to walk around to get the paperwork all stamped and pay all the separate offices in the shuffle along of emirati employees... You will need to secure the special pay card, e-card I think is called. Have to get it at the post office I believe.Y You will need 200 for the vet, and 200 for import permit. And just take extra money, the vet guy made me pay an extra 200 for ???? that I knew I wasnt suppose to pay but... what to do. I didnt have a local friend at the time so had to pay it.


PERFECT!!! Thanks so much...Just out of curiosity..are there ever any companies that require fluent English / Spanish speakers...not for me, for my wife


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

When you say need ?? What type of job/career does your wife have? Spanish isnt in high demand but it is always a plus to be multilingual. As long as she speaks english, that will be ok for most positions. If she spoke hindi or arabic, that would be a bigger plus around here, but sure there are places that deal with vast expats so would appreciate her spanish.


----------

